# Figured out why pax was 4.5



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

Got UberX ping this afternoon from some girl. Checked her rating while enroute to pickup, saw it was 4.5. Mine is 4.6 so I'm no saint, either. Still, was curious as I approached why her rating was lower than most other pax I get.

Pull up. Cute twenty-something was waiting curbside, shirt unbuttoned some. I'm thinking, "what's not to like?" She did sit directly behind me, which I don't prefer but not a big deal.

Easy drive about 2 miles to a museum. She's silently texting, okay. Museum is on right side of one-way street. She still is sitting on my left rear seat though so I pull up across street to left side curb for her.

I park, look in rear view mirror, and she still is sitting there. I ask, "Is this okay?" No response. I ask, "Uh, hello?" She looks up from texting to say, "Oh, we're here? Thanks," and gets out.

(Sigh....4 stars from me for her. Come on, kid, get with the program.)


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Stray cat said:


> Got UberX ping this afternoon from some girl. Checked her rating while enroute to pickup, saw it was 4.5. Mine is 4.6 so I'm no saint, either. Still, was curious as I approached why her rating was lower than most other pax I get.
> 
> Pull up. Cute twenty-something was waiting curbside, shirt unbuttoned some. I'm thinking, "what's not to like?" She did sit directly behind me, which I don't prefer but not a big deal.
> 
> ...


c
*You should have sat curbside until she came down off the ether. You could have milked her for a few more pennies.

At least she didn't make you wait when you picked her up.*


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Picked up a fella today who was a 4.6. He was shocked when I told him! He was totally unaware we rate pax. I explained as a driver I could be deactivated for a 4.6. He was wracking his brain pondering why drivers would rate him so negatively, just like we do for pax! I told not to fear, I dont think pax get deactivated but some drivers may ignore his pings due to low rating. He mused, "could it be because I dont tip..? If the ap allowed I would!" I was straight, told him some drivers rate based on lack of tipping. Told him not worry about tipping me, because we were discussing tipping and I wanted to ensure he understood I wasn't soliciting a tip. Seemed a nice guy so I 5'vd him. Bet he tips his next driver.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thats juts the riders excuse. they are cheap entitled twenty somethings. and into thier thirties and fourties these cheap shits dont tip.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

In my experience only; 

50+ generally tip me, I can single out no other groups of tippers besides these. If you were born before 1966 welcome aboard...

I always made it point to tell all passengers about their rating since it usually resulted in pax saying they didn't know drivers rate their riders. Always told them I don't pick anyone with bad ratings, and since I picked them they have a good one. Hope that helped out some drivers afterwards with pax who try to behave well. Wishful thinking; maybe...


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll play devil's advocate. As much as we complain that pax are "entitled millennials" drivers are no gem either, sometimes.

I've had this happen sometimes as well. People are doing their own thing, being quiet, and now we're getting mad because you got them there in such a quick manner that they didn't even know they were there yet? 

Would you prefer that they ask for water, aux cord, charger, and talk loudly on the phone? 

You sir, get with the program.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I wasn't paying attention. Can you repeat that please?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

abe54321 said:


> Thats juts the riders excuse. they are cheap entitled twenty somethings. and into thier thirties and fourties these cheap shits dont tip.


Your so right about that


----------



## Lybert Uft (Jun 5, 2016)

OP: Your pax was on time, quiet, said thanks at the end of ride. Just didn't pay attention to your driving for a minute there. Maybe she visited the destination for the first time and didn't know her arrival location too well. Sounds like a communication problem on your side if you ask me. After all, she's a passenger, not a driver. No reason to take a star away from her. 

Instead, if a passenger is napping, snap-chatting or zoning out, you may want to try a "Just giving you a little heads up that we'll be arriving in about 2 minutes." Always gently gets them back to reality and usually they come back with a "Thanks for letting me know."

Love your PAXs – they'll love you back. Try it. It might help with your rating too.


----------



## Wayne_brain (Jul 18, 2016)

After July 4th, I figured my Select ratings went down during Fri/Sat night surges. Just my observations. I think I took 10 non-5 ratings in a row that weekends. I have stopped working 9 PM to 3 AM on Friday and Saturday, getting more sleep and my 5's are coming back. Do passenger take out their fees complaints on the driver?


----------

